# PCGH-Professional-PC 2080Ti-Edition - Ryzen 9 3950X + MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Professional-PC 2080Ti-Edition - Ryzen 9 3950X + MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio [Werbung]*

						Nur zum Spielen ist unser brandneuer PCGH-Professional-PC 2080Ti-Edition sicherlich etwas überdimensioniert und hier empfehlen wir für gehobene Ansprüche eher die beiden Ultimate-PCs. Anwender, die einen PC auch als Arbeitstier nutzen möchten und über das nötige Kleingeld verfügen, sollten aber einen Blick auf unser neues Flaggschiff werfen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Professional-PC 2080Ti-Edition - Ryzen 9 3950X + MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio [Werbung]*


----------



## Cuddleman (1. August 2020)

Ist das euer Ernst?
Mit den selben Komponenten selbst mit extra Lüftern (~3600€), muß man definitiv keine über 1000€ Gewinnspanne kalkulieren, denn mit einer extra kompletten Wasserkühlung, würden man immer noch mit 500€ unter den aufgerufenen 4499€ (Preis im Artikel) von Alternate bleiben!

Zumindest begnügt man sich beim Intel-System und dem 10900K mit immerhin nur  ~700€ Aufpreis! 

Das sind klar "Apple-Methoden".

Traurig und das beim angeblich besten Onlineshop!


----------



## saniix (2. August 2020)

gibts schon für 2900€ wo anders. bisschen frech für den Preis


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2020)

Wozu soll das Dark Power sein? Das ist inzwischen Crap.


----------



## onkel-foehn (2. August 2020)

Weshalb nur DDR 3000 RAM Speicher ?!?
Bei diesem "saftigen" Preis wäre doch locker 3200´er (oder 3600´er) Riegel, wie in all den anderen Systemen möglich.

MfG Föhn.


----------



## Rattan (2. August 2020)

Ich empfand bisher alle PCGH-Computer als maßlos überteuert, aber natürlich nur die, die ich auch mitbekommen und mir angeschaut habe...

Ich verstehe den Grund nicht !


----------



## Ru3bo (2. August 2020)

Das ist ja mal der größte Aufpreis den ich je gesehen habe, 1000€ mehr als Eigenbau. Der PC ist ja nicht mal aufwendig, einfach alles zusammenbauen wie bei jedem anderen normalen Fertig-PC. Wenn es ein aufwendiger PC wäre, wie mit mit einer Custom WaKü muss der Aufpreis natürlich deutlich höher sein, großer Aufwand -> lange Bauzeit -> höhere Ausgaben für Zusammenbau. Hier ist es aber nur ein normaler Zusammenbau, keine Besonderheiten, die es aufwendiger machen. Für den Aufpreis kann man sich noch ein High-End Peripherie Set, einen nicht ganz schlechten Monitor holen und man hat noch was übrig.
Abgesehen davon ist die Konfiguration auch nicht die beste, altes Netzteil, langsamer RAM und natürlich ein überteuertes Mainboard.


----------



## Ion (2. August 2020)

Tja und wieder mal versteht die PCGHX-Community nicht, dass diese PCs *nicht* primär für die PCGHX-Community geschaffen wurden.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. August 2020)

Evtl. sollten alle Beteiligten hier auch mal Bedenken wer die PCs verkauft. Der Händler macht die Preise, nicht der Namensgeber. Nur mal so nebenbei. Also have fun und geht mal zu Alternate mit euren Wünschen mit niedrigen Preisen. Oder haben die etwa kein öffentliches Forum? Oder muss man da gar den richtigen Namen in ein Kontaktformular böllern?

Die PCGH werden die Ersten sein, die niedrigere Preise bevorzugen, weil so mehr Reichweite für den Namensgeber generiert wird. Der Umsatz aus den Verkäufen ist einem Online- und Printmedium-Verlag doch total shice-egal. Die leben von Werbung und nicht von PC-Verkäufen.


----------



## Rattan (2. August 2020)

Ion schrieb:


> Tja und wieder mal versteht die PCGHX-Community nicht, dass diese PCs *nicht* primär für die PCGHX-Community geschaffen wurden.



Umso schlimmer, dann werden auch noch "Unwissende" mit dem Namen angelockt und abgezockt. Dafür würde ich meinen Namen nicht hergeben...


----------



## Rattan (3. August 2020)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Evtl. sollten alle Beteiligten hier auch mal Bedenken wer die PCs verkauft. Der Händler macht die Preise, nicht der Namensgeber. Nur mal so nebenbei. Also have fun und geht mal zu Alternate mit euren Wünschen mit niedrigen Preisen. Oder haben die etwa kein öffentliches Forum? Oder muss man da gar den richtigen Namen in ein Kontaktformular böllern?
> 
> Die PCGH werden die Ersten sein, die niedrigere Preise bevorzugen, weil so mehr Reichweite für den Namensgeber generiert wird. Der Umsatz aus den Verkäufen ist einem Online- und Printmedium-Verlag doch total shice-egal. Die leben von Werbung und nicht von PC-Verkäufen.




Warum soll ich zu Alternate gehen, wenn PCGH im eigenen Forum ein Thema eröffnet und scheinbar meine Meinung dazu hören möchte?
...und einen Namen in ein Kontaktformular böllern...   Was soll das sein ?

Wenn PCGH niedrigere Preise bevorzugen würde, warum ist es dann nicht so ausgehandelt worden, als man mit Alternate den Deal abgeschlossen hat ? Habt ihr da einen Idioten sitzen ? 

Als Werbemaßnahme taugt diese PC Aktion nicht, denn wenn ich durch einen guten Namen angelockt werde und dann feststelle, daß ich abgezockt wurde, womit verbinde ich das dann wohl als erstes. Richtig, der Name der auf dem Computer steht.
Auf Alternate würde ich es nur beziehen, wenn der PC auch woanders käuflich zu erwerben wäre. Is aber nicht.
Da die gleiche Konfiguration ohne PCGH Schriftzug bei Alternate ein Viertel billiger ist, kann es ja nur an PCGH liegen...

Jungs, mit solchen Aktionen schießt ihr euch selbst ins Knie.


----------



## Cuddleman (3. August 2020)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Evtl. sollten alle Beteiligten hier auch mal Bedenken wer die PCs verkauft. Der Händler macht die Preise, nicht der Namensgeber. Nur mal so nebenbei. Also have fun und geht mal zu Alternate mit euren Wünschen mit niedrigen Preisen. Oder haben die etwa kein öffentliches Forum? Oder muss man da gar den richtigen Namen in ein Kontaktformular böllern?
> 
> Die PCGH werden die Ersten sein, die niedrigere Preise bevorzugen, weil so mehr Reichweite für den Namensgeber generiert wird. Der Umsatz aus den Verkäufen ist einem Online- und Printmedium-Verlag doch total shice-egal. Die leben von Werbung und nicht von PC-Verkäufen.



Werter Pockerclock, betrachte es nicht als Meckern, sondern nur als einen Hinweis, etwas genauer zu Kontrollieren.
Das man etwas über die bemerkten Tatsachen entrüstet sein darf, sollte verständlich sein, da der aufgerufene Preis im Verhältnis zum Gesamtprodukt ein völlig falsches Signal setzt.

I haved fun!

Alternate ist es völlig egal. 
So meine Erfahrung mit dem Online-Händler, wenn es um alles geht was Reklamation angeht.
Das man meistens pünktlich liefert stimmt, das man Produkte mit falscher Lieferzeit bewirbt, oder keine korrekte Anzahl an Produkten, trotz Lagernd Status vorrätig hat, stimmt auch! 
Das Problem ist jedoch nicht nur bei Alternate zu finden und das kann diesen Online-Händler jedoch weder hervorheben (als Bester), noch schlechter machen.

Was aber sehr fragwürdig ist, warum muß dieser Online-Händler mit dem PCGH-Namenslogo solch eine Abzocke betreiben?
Nicht die PCGH-Community sollte sich an Alternate wenden, sondern PCGH sollte letztlich und in aller Konsequenz sich genau in diesem Punkt mit Alternate auseinander setzen.
Es gibt sicherlich auch noch andere Online-Händler, welche PCGH-Produkte vertreiben könnten, was eventuell mit einem gewissen Preiskampf, in die faire Richtung lenkt.

Gerade bei diesem benannten PC stellt sich mir die Frage, ob die im Artikel, bzw. im "Service" so hervorgehobene "Silent" Ausrichtung wirklich mit den verbauten Lüftern überhaupt so gewährleistet ist.
Die Geräuschkulisse im Idle fällt durch den Ryzen und die Gaming X Trio sowieso sehr niedrig aus und sollte auch unter Gaming-Bedingungen mehr als zufriedenstellend sein. 

Ich hätte in diesem Punkt mindestens erwartet, das Eloop, oder Silent-Wings2-3 (siehe PCGH-Lüftertest) als komplette Lüfterausstattung vorhanden sind. (der Dark Rock Pro4 hat ja zwei davon inklusive)
Setzt man alle Komponenten auf das vom Preis her (bezogen auf die aktuellen Preise der Einzelkomponenten im Alternate-Onlineshop) zu erwartende Level, würde man bei Alternate mit einem normalen Aufpreis von ~ 200€ immer noch sehr sehr weit unter den aufgerufenen 4499€ bleiben.

Ich glaube mal nicht, das Jim Keller den PC zusammen baut, oder?

Bitte, die Kontrolle, nicht aus den Augen verlieren, denn es steht der PCGH-Name Exklusiv, mit einem vor langer Zeit gemachten Versprechen, zu vernünftig angepaßten Produkten, als Aushängeschild!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. August 2020)

Ich springe mal für den abwesenden Daniel Waadt ein.
Wie bereits in  diesem Thread angemerkt, liegt die Preisgestaltung am Ende in den Händen  von Alternate als Verkäufer. Wir können den Preis nur indirekt durch  die Auswahl der Komponenten beeinflussen.
Im konkreten Fall scheint  es mir so, dass verpasst wurde, den Preis der allgemeinen Entwicklung  anzupassen. Der Artikel zum PCGH-Professional-PC 2080Ti-Edition ging,  wie man am ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread erkennen kann, bereits im  Januar online. Während ein 3950X, eine 2080 Ti, 64 GiB RAM und eine 2 TB  große PCI-E-4.0-SSD ein halbes Jahr später immer noch up to date sind  und eine extrem hohe Leistung beim Spielen und Arbeiten bieten, sind die  Preise für diese Komponenten gesunken.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Wir  haben Alternate heute darauf hingewiesen, dass die Preise für mehrere verbaute Komponenten in den vergangenen Monaten deutlich gesunken sind und wir daher denken, dass der PC inzwischen zu einem niedrigeren Preis angeboten werden könnte.


----------



## Cuddleman (3. August 2020)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich springe mal für den abwesenden Daniel Waadt ein.
> Wie bereits in  diesem Thread angemerkt, liegt die Preisgestaltung am Ende in den Händen  von Alternate als Verkäufer. Wir können den Preis nur indirekt durch  die Auswahl der Komponenten beeinflussen.
> Im konkreten Fall scheint  es mir so, dass verpasst wurde, den Preis der allgemeinen Entwicklung  anzupassen. Der Artikel zum PCGH-Professional-PC 2080Ti-Edition ging,  wie man am ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread erkennen kann, bereits im  Januar online. Während ein 3950X, eine 2080 Ti, 64 GiB RAM und eine 2 TB  große PCI-E-4.0-SSD ein halbes Jahr später immer noch up to date sind  und eine extrem hohe Leistung beim Spielen und Arbeiten bieten, sind die  Preise für diese Komponenten gesunken.
> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Wir  haben Alternate heute darauf hingewiesen, dass die Preise für mehrere verbaute Komponenten in den vergangenen Monaten deutlich gesunken sind und wir daher denken, dass der PC inzwischen zu einem niedrigeren Preis angeboten werden könnte.



Danke für die Antwort.
Genau das sollte der richtige Weg sein!

Ob man  von 4499€, tagesaktuell auf 4474€, da wirklich eine vernünftige Preiskorrektur gemacht hat, wo nur marginal eine Anpassung geschehen ist, darf jeder selbst einsehen, siehe Anhang.

Man sieht, das Alternate und Mindfactory etwa um die 200€ differieren, was normal ist, nur ist der endgültige Alternate-Preis für den PCGH-PC, trotz Anpassung, immer noch fassungslos übertrieben.


----------



## Cuddleman (12. August 2020)

Ich bin mal auf Fragetour mit den besonders hervorgehobenen PCGH-Vorteilen gegangen.
Es sind alles Kollegen aus meiner Berufssparte, die sich einen aktuellen, ja Gaming-PC mit langwährenden Potenzial, kaufen möchten.

Umstieg von Gaming-Notebook zum echten Desktop mit  mindestens 32" Monitor ab Auflösung FHD bis UHD.
Da waren teils seltsame Voratellungen vorhanden.

Gebranntmarkt durch die Dauerberieselung Intel-Inside war der Fokus ganz konkret auf eine sehr potente Intel-CPU ausgerichtet.

Das finanzielle Budget lag laut eigenen Aussagen bei 2100-3000€.

In diesem Rahmen haben sich alle eine eigene Zusammenstellung erarbeitet.
Nun bin ich mit dem Artikel auf den Plan getreten und haben den Text und die verfügbare aktuelle PC-Listung mit den aktuellen Preisen wirken lassen.
Von den 19 Befragten, kam rein vom eigenen Preisvergleich ihrer zur PCGH-PC zusammenstellung ein ganz klares, "viel zu teuer".
Zwei liebäugelten mit dem teuersten Intel-Inside PC, wenn bestimmte Voraussetzung, im Gesamtpaket inklusive wären.
Einer hat sich für den im Artikel benannten PCGH-PC entscheiden wollen, wenn man (als sehr klare Aussage) noch mit dem Preis deutlich nachgeben würde.

Mit Einwirken der PCGH-Vorteile änderte sich das Bild deutlich, als man erkannte, das kein einziger PCGH-PC von PCGH-Mitarbeitern persönlich nach dem Zusammenbau, die verbauten Komponenten grob-, noch feinjustiert und folglich die transparenten Meßwerte für den jeweiligen gekauften PCGH-PC in einer separaten schriftlichen Urkunde vorhanden ist.    Die Frage, ob denn auf den Komponenten sichtbar ein PCGH-Logo integriert sei, ob als Aufkleber, besser noch als Gravur, habe ich nicht beantwortet!

Letztlich hat keiner sich einen PCGH-PC gekauft, sondern sich welche von der Stange gekauft, oder mit freundlicher Unterstützung an den Eigenbau gewagt.
Zwölf sind sehr zufrieden mit der Entscheidung, 4 warten noch etwas und 3 haben kleinere, aber lösbare Probleme.

Es ist eventuell nicht vergleichbar, zeigt aber das die Kunden vorbelastet, auch gut informiert und preisbewust Entscheidungen treffen, welche auch die Argumente im PCGH-Artikel kaum zum Kauf eines optimierten PCGH-Premium-PC animierten.

Eigentlich Schade, aber wohl wahr.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. August 2020)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Ich bin mal auf Fragetour mit den besonders hervorgehobenen PCGH-Vorteilen gegangen.
> Es sind alles Kollegen aus meiner Berufssparte, die sich einen aktuellen, ja Gaming-PC mit langwährenden Potenzial, kaufen möchten.
> 
> Umstieg von Gaming-Notebook zum echten Desktop mit  mindestens 32" Monitor ab Auflösung FHD bis UHD.
> ...



Danke für das Feedback. Auf die Preisgestaltung von Alternate haben wir keinen Einfluss. Ein PC-Zusammenbau kostet natürlich Geld und viel Zeit, genauso die 24 Monate Garantie auf das komplette System. Da ist ein Eigenbau natürlich immer günstiger.


----------

